# light for 20g high



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what would be a good enough lighting for a 20 g high? I want a carpet of micrograss. how many watts and any product suggestions? except ahsupply.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Check out Hellolights.com, they have great prices on the Aqualights. I think you'll be fine with 1x65w fixture.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I am using 2 x GE9325 55 watts in a fixture made from the 2 x 55 watt bright kit sold by www.ahsupply.com

The fixture is suspended over the 20 US gallons high aquarium and makes for a high light situation requiring a good deal of maintenance. You could use the same sort of system but have one 55 watt GE9325 instead. I should think that would work well too.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been using the 1 x 55w bright kit to which Andrew referred for several years, and I have not had difficulty growing any plants (as long as other factors such as CO2 and fertilizers are addressed). I have had success with a variety of foreground plants such as glosso, HC, various hair grasses, riccia, etc.

The only drawback to using a single PC bulb over a 20 high is that it doesn't provide even lighting from front to back. By bending the reflector that comes with the 1 x 55 kit in a manner that "opens" it a bit, better spread of light is achieved. The only time I have noticed it being an issue is when plants are grown very tall in the back. The upper fourth of the plants in the back appear to be shaded. With that said, I prefer the ease of maintenance that 2.5wpg affords compared to doubling that with a second 55w bulb.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Rob, You're right there.

My dual AHS reflector is quite wide and allows light to be blasted on the front and back glass of the aquarium. Unless the water chemistry is well adjusted, that can lead to a lot of glass algae. In order to use two 55 watt bulbs, you have to cut one of the facets off each AHS reflector and then join them side-by-side. Alternatively, you can buy an 'expandable' [______] shaped reflector. That might also help limit the light hitting front and back glass panels.

I have the two lights about 10 inches above the water surface.

Check IUnknown's journal and this article for information on this type of tank size.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> what would be a good enough lighting for a 20 g high? I want a carpet of micrograss. how many watts and any product suggestions? *except ahsupply. *


But guys, he cleary states except AHSupply?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Any reason for avoiding AHsupply?

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29549;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2=


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Exception accepted.

How about a nice looking Arcadia fixture for CF. Someone is selling same on eBay.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

If possible I would go with a 1x65 watt pc fixture. The added light will deffinitely help keep your ground cover plants lower and the added light helps with the tank depth also. (24 inches)


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The 20 US gallon high is only 16 inches deep. As far as I am aware, there is little difference between the 65 and 55 watt.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

I use the coralife 1x65w fixture from aqualights and am very pleased with it.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Your right. Not sure what is was typing. Obviously a down connection between my brain and my hands.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i stated except ahsupply because I already know about them and I'm looking at a price range, will this work? http://www.hellolights.com/cfnanbalkit2.html I'm looking for ballasts too if thats all you get.


----------

